# Better fold for a Dahon?



## Bill (9 Sep 2016)

This week I went by train to look around Sutton Park in outer Birmingham as the last time I went was in 1957 when the scout jamboree was on! I put my Dahon cycle onto the train then folded it...I had room to do this as it was mid-day and the train was near empty. I don't bother to fold it right down, I just fold it in half and loop a strap over the truss attached to the bracket welded to the head tube. This stop's the fold coming apart. I know the fold is not as small as the Brompton one but this variation can be done in around 10 seconds flat! I also went there to fettle the comfort setting of my Hobson Easy seat 2 split seat saddle. The saddle is now really comfortable. I was also (for the first time) wearing a Hernia truss recently purchased. Due to the gap in the middle of the saddle the truss was invisible as far as comfort was concerned....The gods can only know the situation would be if I had been on a Brookes saddle as there is a strap on the truss that goes under one's leg and up the rear of the leg to my waist. A good ride around the park even if it was rather hot. The 20" wheels seem to ride very well over wonkey ground.


----------



## TrishnBonnie (9 Sep 2016)

I'm on the train now with my dahon built badged dawes, maybe should call it a dahodawes, I've had it a week and I love it. It's very solid with the 20 inch wheels with Bonnie running (and I mean running) alongside on a cycling/jogging lead. I fold it completely doesn't take long but the other day I folded it leaving the seat up and handlebars ready to go and it travelled fine. Have had lots of positive comments about it. 

In the week I've had it it's been everywhere with me


----------



## Cycleops (10 Sep 2016)

TrishnBonnie said:


> I'm on the train now with my dahon built badged dawes, maybe should call it a dahodawes,



How about a Daweshon? I'd be interested to know if that is the Jack or Kingpin.


----------



## TrishnBonnie (10 Sep 2016)

Cycleops said:


> How about a Daweshon? I'd be interested to know if that is the Jack or Kingpin.



It's a dawes Ace 2014 I got it from robgul of this forum and his wife kindly delivered it for me


----------



## Cycleops (10 Sep 2016)

Thank you. I read the write up on Bike Radar. Looks like it could suit me quite well but no longer available, new anyway.


----------



## TrishnBonnie (10 Sep 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Thank you. I read the write up on Bike Radar. Looks like it could suit me quite well but no longer available, new anyway.



Yes I read the write up too it's a lovely bike maybe there is a dahon equivalent available new


----------



## Cycleops (11 Sep 2016)

Could this be the Dahon? http://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/urban-bikes-c4/folding-bikes-c155/dahon-qix-folding-bike-2016-p16759


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Sep 2016)

I can't figure out quite how that Qix fold works, but it looks pretty neat.
Lovely looking dog!


----------



## Cycleops (11 Sep 2016)

View: https://youtu.be/X0k0Uy5aqVc


Yes, it's rather clever.


----------



## TrishnBonnie (11 Sep 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Could this be the Dahon? http://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/urban-bikes-c4/folding-bikes-c155/dahon-qix-folding-bike-2016-p16759


Frame looks slightly different and the ace has a pump in the seatpost but looks the same, the fold of the qix looks good


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Sep 2016)

Well. That's the first Dahon I've seen that I'd try and buy.
I'm rather impressed by the Qix.
The Dawes looks very like the Decathlon folder I got from @User of this parish. I wonder if it's a Dahon under the paint?


----------



## Kell (12 Sep 2016)

I still think the major flaw with the Brompton is the fact that they don't roll easily.


----------



## Cycleops (12 Sep 2016)

And the fact that they are just so expensive, probably because they are made in the UK. If they did a Dyson I'm sure the price would drop dramatically.


----------



## TrishnBonnie (12 Sep 2016)

I've seen that the Brompton folds smaller but not so good to ride with the small wheels and the dahons are good to ride but don't fold as small. As I want to ride and not carry it about mostly the dahodawes suits me well it's lovely lightweight with the alu frame and has dynamo lighting etc. Dawes don't seem to have replaced the Ace with anything with the same spec the dahon qix being near.


----------



## Cycleops (12 Sep 2016)

Yes, it's horses for courses I guess so you choose what suits you. Dahon (and others) always seem to be continually developing new models, something that Brompton don't, sticking with the same thing year on year. If they'd have been in the mobile phone market they wouldn't have survived!


----------



## TrishnBonnie (12 Sep 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Yes, it's horses for courses I guess so you choose what suits you. Dahon (and others) always seem to be continually developing new models, something that Brompton don't, sticking with the same thing year on year. If they'd have been in the mobile phone market they wouldn't have survived!


Yes true hadn't thought of it like that


----------



## Kell (12 Sep 2016)

Yeah, there are definitely things they could do to improve. 

Altering the fold so it's possible to wheel the bike long rather than carry it would be good.

Disc brakes would be another. 

A bigger spread of gears on the internal hub so you don't have to faff about with chain pushers.

Bromptons are by no means perfect, but both my Dahons cost more than my Brompton in real terms. Because the frames on both failed - rendering the bikes worthless. And at £800 for the model that I got, Dahons aren't exactly cheap either. 

I certainly wouldn't buy another.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Sep 2016)

All those changes to Dahon frames and they still break... Brompton don't make changes because they got it right to start with!
*hides*


----------



## Kell (12 Sep 2016)

Sorry - I meant make those changes to a Brompton... and it would be perfect/


----------



## Cycleops (14 Sep 2016)

I'd be interested to know if both your Dahons failed at the same point. I'm favouring a Dahon at the moment due to price and those small wheels on the Brompton.


----------



## TrishnBonnie (14 Sep 2016)

Googling it I found dahon did a recall in 2009 of three of their 2008 models maybe it was a bad year for production using not so good materials etc.


----------



## Kell (15 Sep 2016)

Cycleops said:


> I'd be interested to know if both your Dahons failed at the same point. I'm favouring a Dahon at the moment due to price and those small wheels on the Brompton.



Not at exactly the same point, but both on the seat tube.

Both were Dahon Matrix bikes. One was a 2008 model, with the big hinge, and one was the 2009 model with the lockjaw system.So I guess the stress points were in different places.

This is a current Espresso, but has the same 2008 model frame design:







And this was the Lockjaw version.








What I didn't realise, and no one at Evans even mentioned it when I ordered my bike, is that there is a weight limit to them of 95kgs.

Now, I'm a little over that on my own. Add in a rucksack with a change of clothes for work, a lock, tools, and a camelback with two or three litres of water, and I'd probably be over by a considerable margin. So maybe it was material related and maybe it was 'user error' but I only found out about the weight limit after the problems.

Looking at your profile picture, it doesn't look like you'd be anywhere near that.

I'd just do some googling to see if quality's improved.


----------



## Bill (23 Nov 2016)

I sent this message in to talk about a alternative fold I use as compared to the full fold on my Dahon Vitesse. The subject seems to have been lost?hijacked and now its a general moan about Dahon! For what its worth my cycle is still going strong after three years. I grease the hinges with white grease. I would not mind owning a Brompton but I believe the purchase price is mostly 'mark-up' which makes the bike too expensive! The joy of my bike is that I can fit the Brompton bags onto the bike at two points plus my Oritleb panniers go on the Dahon 'touring rack' without touching the floor or my heels


----------



## Salar (23 Nov 2016)

Well my Dawes Jack, also supposed to be a re badged Dahon, slightly lower spec than the Ace and Kingpin has done me proud for the last few years and I'm no lightweight.

The one problem I had was the high gearing, only being six speed so I fitted a Shimano Megarange freewheel, problem solved.

It does what I want it for.

I store it in one of those big multi coloured laundry bags with a zip and handles that you can pick up on ebay for approx £3.00.
No need for a fancy bag just yet, whose going to pinch my laundry.


----------

